# ))-Coronado Customs-((



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

So with the sales as of late blowing up i thought it would be only right to give a little back to my loyal customers. At the end of the year i will hold two parts raffles. One will be for walk in customers that purchase product and the other will be for internet customers. You will need to purchase more than $250 through out the fiscal year to qualify. For some of you that purchase both ways you will qualify for both categories. 90% of my customers have already met the mark. As of now the prizes may be motors, gears or other miscellaneous hydraulic parts. Thanks to the support from Black Magic Hydraulics 2014 is 
looking to be a great year...Thank you again, Pedro Coronado-CEO @ Coronado Customs.
-Pm me your orders, Pay pal ready-


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:h5:


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

_T.T.T_


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

_T.T.T_​


----------



## rider1Vlife (Aug 23, 2010)

T.T.T.


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

_The sales are looking great, so for every $250 you spend your name gets a another ticket thrown in the drawing...:thumbsup:_


----------



## jspekdc2 (Mar 15, 2008)

TTT.. Thanks Don pedro.


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

jspekdc2 said:


> TTT.. Thanks Don pedro.



:thumbsup:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

Bump :thumbsup:


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)




----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

*T.T.T*


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

Coronado Customs hats back in stock. Went to the 7 1/4-7 5/8 flex fit hats since these were popular on previous orders. $21.00 each, shipping available for a small fee, pay pal ready available in black-grey-blue. In box me for your orders*

​


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

_T.T.T_


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

_T.T.T_​


----------



## rider1Vlife (Aug 23, 2010)

:h5:


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)




----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)




----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)




----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

T.T.T


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

*More chrome goodies @ Coronado Customs, these are new parts with fresh chrome for a 1998 Lincoln Towncar.
Tie rod adjuster sleeves-rear trailing arms-Watts Link kit "one bushing damaged at chrome shop, i will replace"
Center steering link-pitman arms...........Pm for quotes, shipping available, pay pal ready.*

​


----------



## bigjune62 (Aug 8, 2001)

Looking for 4, 2-1/2 ton precuts chromed.

Pm a price shipped to 92173

Thanks, Junior


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

bigjune62 said:


> Looking for 4, 2-1/2 ton precuts chromed.
> 
> Pm a price shipped to 92173
> 
> Thanks, Junior



Pm sent..........


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

*T.T.T*


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

​


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

THE* SKY HI* COILS ARE NOW A COMPLETE LINE OF COILS RANGING FROM THE 2.25 TON PRE-CUT TO THE NEWLY RELEASED AND REDESIGNED 4.75 TON SILVER COIL WHICH IS NOW RATED AT *5 TON*...THE ONLY COIL IN THE MARKET OF ITS KIND!!!! WE HAVE OUR NEW 4.5 TON BLACK COIL IN PRODUCTION NOW AND WILL BE LANDING SOON WITH A NEW LOAD OF THE RED 3.25 TON COIL WHICH IS THE PERFECT SOLUTION TO THE LAY AND PLAY GUYS NEEDS....WE HAVE OVER 200 PAIR OF THE WHITE 3.75 TON, THE 5 TON SILVER COILS AND THE 2.25 TON BLACK PRE CUTS AND THEY ARE READY TO SHIP!!! 

 DONT BE FOOLED BY THE REST AND HOP WITH THE BEST TO REACH THOSE *"SKY HI"* INCHES! 
White coils $165 plus shipping...shipping price is $30-$40 west coast. $40-$50 Midwest. $50-$60 East coast
Silver coils $165 plus $25 shipping
Black coils $90 plus $20 shipping 

Chrome available upon request.​


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

_*HIT UP CORONADO CUSTOMS FOR YOUR HYDRAULICS & AIR RIDE NEEDS..
YOUR SOUTH WEST DISTRIBUTOR FOR*_ _*CCE HYDRAULICS..*_


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

Don Pedro said:


> ​


HHHmmmm... you might be on to something here...
Coming to the fourth of July house party....You know it's gonna be rockin'


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> HHHmmmm... you might be on to something here...
> Coming to the fourth of July house party....You know it's gonna be rockin'



_Already packed and gased up, just waiting on the time clock to sound off, see you in a few hrs playa.._


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

No rush big Homie Drive safe


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

_*HIT UP CORONADO CUSTOMS FOR YOUR HYDRAULICS & AIR RIDE NEEDS..
YOUR SOUTH WEST DISTRIBUTOR FOR*_ _*CCE HYDRAULICS..*_


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)

HEY PEDRO WE GOT YOUR ORDER READY...ITLL BE OUT WITHIN THE NEXT DAY OR SO...:h5:


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE said:


> HEY PEDRO WE GOT YOUR ORDER READY...ITLL BE OUT WITHIN THE NEXT DAY OR SO...:h5:



:h5:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

Don Pedro said:


> :h5:


:nicoderm:


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

[h=2]







[/h]Black Magic Hydraulics always setting the standards. We now offer the BMH bladder pump kits. These tank kits fit our BMH comp blocks so no extra drilling necessary. Raw tank finish $275.00 add $75.00 for chrome finish..shipping available, pay pal ready.





​


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

PeeDRO ,got your pallet shipping today, Still need one of the 8 bank digitals you asked about..

Cool story last night big homie.LOL


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> PeeDRO ,got your pallet shipping today, Still need one of the 8 bank digitals you asked about..
> 
> Cool story last night big homie.LOL






Good looking out, i'll email you the new acct info. might have to do 3 of those chargers, 1 going to mexico.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

Don Pedro said:


> Good looking out, i'll email you the new acct info. might have to do 3 of those chargers, 1 going to mexico.


Yes Sir.Thank You for the biz..

TTT for the Homies at *Coronado Customs*


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)




----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Chipper


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

Starting 8-11 to 8-18 BMH will offer the GOLD #13 MARZOCCHI PENTA SERIES for the weekly special for $200 shipped
Get them while supplies last :run:

​


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

Something for you heavy hitters. Black Magic Hydraulics 8" massive fat sticks with 3/4" port. Also deep cups and donuts for fat sticks all for $230.00 + $20.00 shipped in the USA @ Coronado Customs. Pay pal ready. In box me for orders.


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)

Sup My brotha from another Motha...Still slamming business...Well from what I see you buying, you must be super busy... Keep killing it Homie


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE said:


> Sup My brotha from another Motha...Still slamming business...Well from what I see you buying, you must be super busy... Keep killing it Homie



:h5:


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

Something for you heavy hitters. Black Magic Hydraulics 8" massive fat sticks with 3/4" port. Also deep cups and donuts for fat sticks all for $230.00 + $20.00 shipped in the USA @ Coronado Customs. Pay pal ready. In box me for orders.

​


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

*--#9 Marzocchi gears with all the corrections done by Black Magic Hydraulics. The gears that will be sold at Coronado Customs have had the full works done to them. The overlap tollerences have been machined and pressure port sleeves pressed in. NO need to go out and buy a new block. BMH has done all the work to save you the headache...#9 gears are currently on sale at $180 shipped while supplies last---


*​


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

BMH Impala Y/bones and Wish bones in stock raw and chrome finish.


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## rider1Vlife (Aug 23, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)

Don Pedro said:


> BMH Impala Y/bones and Wish bones in stock raw and chrome finish.


Whats up Pedro... Business must be crackin...


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE said:


> Whats up Pedro... Business must be crackin...



Yes sir, give the customer quality products and they will always return. :thumbsup:


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/atta...0842364-coronado-customs-yuma-az-gh-arms2.jpg   http://www.layitlow.com/forums/atta...1399095127-coronado-customs-yuma-az-image.jpg


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

GOT DUMPS?


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

Clearence sale, CCE comp motors $130.00 each shipped in the USA, pay pal ready.


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)




----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)




----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

What up fam


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

TTT:h5:


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)




----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

T.T.T


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

Coronado Customs will raffle off this new "raw finish" Black Magic Hydraulics piston pump on May 16 2015 @ the Good Times ar show in Yuma Az. Pump comes with Presto Hi comp motor, #9 Marzocchi gear, 3/4" port block, stucchi ck valve and Adel2 dump.
Tickets are $15 each and there will be a minimum of 100 tickets need to be sold in order to win the pump. If the minimum number of tickets are not met then it will turn into a 50/50 cash drawing with procedes going to local chareties. Tickets can be purchased at the shop or via Pay Pal. If the winner is a out of state or online purchaser, winner is responsible for shipping cost. Inbox me for pay pal information.


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

Coronado Customs will raffle off this new "raw finish" Black Magic Hydraulics piston pump on May 16 2015 @ the Good Times ar show in Yuma Az. Pump comes with Presto Hi comp motor, #9 Marzocchi gear, 3/4" port block, stucchi ck valve and Adel2 dump.
Tickets are $15 each and there will be a minimum of 100 tickets need to be sold in order to win the pump. If the minimum number of tickets are not met then it will turn into a 50/50 cash drawing with procedes going to local chareties. Tickets can be purchased at the shop or via Pay Pal. If the winner is a out of state or online purchaser, winner is responsible for shipping cost. Inbox me for pay pal information.


​


----------



## bodyman1979 (Oct 16, 2013)

SICK....THE REAL DEAL!![/QUOTE]


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

:ninja:


----------



## rider1Vlife (Aug 23, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

Whats up Pedro. Just dropping in to say hi...Gears are in the states and we should receive by Friday


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

Coronado Customs will raffle off this new "raw finish" Black Magic Hydraulics piston pump on May 16 2015 @ the Good Times ar show in Yuma Az. Pump comes with Presto Hi comp motor, #9 Marzocchi gear, 3/4" port block, stucchi ck valve and Adel2 dump.
Tickets are $15 each and there will be a minimum of 100 tickets need to be sold in order to win the pump. If the minimum number of tickets are not met then it will turn into a 50/50 cash drawing with procedes going to local chareties. Tickets can be purchased at the shop or via Pay Pal. If the winner is a out of state or online purchaser, winner is responsible for shipping cost. Inbox me for pay pal information.


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

_Raffle May 16/15 Hosted by Coronado Customs!_Coronado Customs will raffle off this new "raw finish" Black Magic Hydraulics piston pump on May 16 2015 @ the Good Times ar show in Yuma Az. Pump comes with Presto Hi comp motor, #9 Marzocchi gear, 3/4" port block, stucchi ck valve and Adel2 dump.
Tickets are $15 each and there will be a minimum of 100 tickets need to be sold in order to win the pump. If the minimum number of tickets are not met then it will turn into a 50/50 cash drawing with procedes going to local charities. Tickets can be purchased at the shop or via Pay Pal. If the winner is a out of state or online purchaser, winner is responsible for shipping cost. Inbox me for pay pal information.




​


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

Coronado Customs will raffle off this new "raw finish" Black Magic Hydraulics piston pump on May 16 2015 @ the Good Times ar show in Yuma Az. Pump comes with Presto Hi comp motor, #9 Marzocchi gear, 3/4" port block, stucchi ck valve and Adel2 dump.
Tickets are $15 each and there will be a minimum of 100 tickets need to be sold in order to win the pump. If the minimum number of tickets are not met then it will turn into a 50/50 cash drawing with procedes going to local chareties. Tickets can be purchased at the shop or via Pay Pal. If the winner is a out of state or online purchaser, winner is responsible for shipping cost. Inbox me for pay pal information.




​


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

online and pay pal ticket sales end this wednesday. tickets are still available over the counter at the shop or at the show this saturday............




Coronado Customs will raffle off this new "raw finish" Black Magic Hydraulics piston pump on May 16 2015 @ the Good Times ar show in Yuma Az. Pump comes with Presto Hi comp motor, #9 Marzocchi gear, 3/4" port block, stucchi ck valve and Adel2 dump.
Tickets are $15 each and there will be a minimum of 100 tickets need to be sold in order to win the pump. If the minimum number of tickets are not met then it will turn into a 50/50 cash drawing with procedes going to local chareties. Tickets can be purchased at the shop or via Pay Pal. If the winner is a out of state or online purchaser, winner is responsible for shipping cost. Inbox me for pay pal information.




​


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)




----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)




----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)




----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

Fresh from the chrome shop and ready to install. Chrome BMH 1" lincoln spoon extenders with HD ball joints and alignment sleeves @ Coronado Customs. Pay Pal ready.


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

T.T.T


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

I have 4 new CCE bearing ends caps left on the shelf.
$122.00 all 4 shipped in the USA, pay pal ready


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

Posting this up for a homie, chrome assembled axle off of a 1997 Lincoln TC. Has power balls and tubing for chain welded on.
"this was welded at another shop and assembled else where" He is asking $950.00 obo, located in Yuma Az.


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

Fresh from the chrome shop, 2X3 impala trailing arms $420 plus shipping @ Coronado Customs. Pay pal ready.......


​


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

Letting some gears from the stash go....New Marzocchi gears
#9 all black gear $190.00 plus shipping
#11 gold gear with black end caps $210.00 plus shipping
#13 gold with black caps or new style $205.00 plus shipping
Available @ Coronado Customs, yuma az. Pay pal ready....


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

26" chrome shocks, $165.00 shipped in the USA, pay pal ready.


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

New still in the box $50.00 picked up or $58.00 shipped in the USA, pay pal ready.
THIS SET COMES WITH 6 PCS. Pillar Posts have beveled edges and have real Mirror Stainless Steel finish. One of the quickest and low cost ways of enhancing the look of your vehicle. 
...
Full 3M Backing 
Beveled Edge all around including corners 
304 Gauge Stainless Steel (Mirror Finish) 

Matches OEM Chrome Perfectly 
No Tools Required for installation 
Installs in less than 10 minutes 
Includes Pre-applied 3M TapeSee More


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

New fresh from the chromer g/body upper balljoints. $100 one pair shipped in the USA. PayPal ready @ Coronado Customs.







Attached Thumbnails


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

New fresh from the chromer. 1958-1970 Impala upper and lower ball joints. Mounting hardware is also chromed and ready to install. Upper set $100 shipped, lower set $100 shipped, or upper and lower set $190 shipped in the USA. PayPal ready @ Coronado Customs.







Attached Thumbnails


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

T.T.T


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)

Don Pedro said:


> Letting some gears from the stash go....New Marzocchi gears
> #9 all black gear $190.00 plus shipping
> #11 gold gear with black end caps $210.00 plus shipping
> #13 gold with black caps or new style $205.00 plus shipping
> ...


PEDRO ,MIGHT WANNA BUMP UP YOUR PRICE ON 11'S BROTHA... SUPPLY AND DEMAND. 

LOOKING GOOD TO MY BIG HOMIE


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)




----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

Posting this up for a homie, chrome assembled axle off of a 1997 Lincoln TC. Has power balls and tubing for chain welded on.
"this was welded at another shop and assembled else where" He is asking $950.00 obo, located in Yuma Az.


----------



## CALI-JOE (May 25, 2012)

Still have chrome gbody balljoints?


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

CALI-JOE said:


> Still have chrome gbody balljoints?


 PM SENT


----------

